# Not sure what to call this..



## ArabianStar (Jun 3, 2011)

I rescued a baby field mouse, I think deer mouse, and for the first few days when I stimulated her to go potty she would, gladly. But today and yesterday when I stimulate her to go potty, she squeaks and squirms away from me..and I can't really get her to go. I feel like I am seeing less waste in her cage...so I feel like she is not going as much. It almost seems as if she is sore to the touch lower bellow...genital region. But I never rubbed too hard, or too long, I was always gentle. Or is she just getting older and can go on her own? She opened her eyes last Sat..so perhaps 2 weeks old? MAYBE 2.5 weeks old?

Any thoughts on what I should do? This is my first time hand raising a baby mouse, let alone a wild one. lol But I want her to make it. lol. I've bonded to the little devil.


----------

